# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Is it worth waiting until march for a QU-BD Two-Up?

## Noster239

Hi all,
Unfortunately it seems I have missed the Kickstarter boat for this product, but I am still very interested in purchasing this product. I understand from other threads that many of you will have received your printers in time for the holidays. As of now all orders will not be shipped until March and I would like to ask about how well these printers perform before I am willing to put down my money and have to wait until March. I was looking at getting the Two-Up with the optional Basalt Heated Bed at $353. Would it be worth waiting that long or would it be worth purchasing a different budget printer like the Printrbot Simple? From the specifications that I know about the Two-Up I would much rather prefer it over anything else in the price range, but I would like to start tinkering with a 3D printer ASAP.

----------


## Darksyde

You'll need to wait a bit longer to find out. So far the few printers that have been filmed printing seem to be doing pretty well. I know one has mentioned having some feed rate issues but that may be a software setting issue.

There are not good build instructions just yet so not nearly as many are up and running as have been shipped. Not everyone posts up on the internet either so we'll not know how well those ones are doing.

I've also been keeping an eye on things and I am hopeful. The only options at this price point are this one, the printrbot simple, Makibox, and some day the Peachy*. One/Two Ups are in the process of getting built and put through their paces so I'd say you've got till early Feb before one can make a firm decision on user experience. Printrbot Simple is a solid machine but fiddly to set up and keep calibrated but once people get it dialed in it performs well. The print area is a bit limited though. Makibox is having a host of teething issues and the first machines to get out in to the wild have been plagued with issues. There is a second wave that seems to be doing much better out of the box. They are worth a look but they are way behind on shipping so will be some time before you can place an order and expect it to ship.

* The peachy is a resin based printer and still in development after a successful kickstarter. Worth keeping an eye on but IMO the resin printers are bit fussy for just home/hobby use without a more concrete reason to take on some of the extra concerns with using resin.

----------


## WrinkleStick

I got a holiday one-up ...took till now to get it up and running ...almost no support from the company you have to learn from random forums  having said that Great little printer for the price and I am planning on buying another after the kickstarter   I would recommend ..worth the  learning  experience.  I also am in on the peachy printer kickstarter

----------

